# sendmail with subdomains



## es131245 (Feb 11, 2014)

On a machine IP registered domain with multiple subdomains example.com and *.example.com:


```
*    2560    CNAME    example.com    
*.example.com    2560    MX    10 123.123.123.123    
example.com    2560    MX    10 123.123.123.123    
2560    A    123.123.123.123
```

I've got multiple sites on it and I want sendmail (or PHP) to send emails from multiple subdomains. Like http://www.example.com, staff.example.com, shop.example.com.

Any experience or ideas?


```
# cat /etc/mail/aliases
www: root
shop: root
mail: root &.e.t.c.
```


----------



## BrainDamage (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: sendmain with subdomains*

Here is a good explanation on virtual mail-hosting with sendmail:

http://www.sendmail.com/sm/open_source/ ... l_hosting/


----------



## es131245 (Feb 11, 2014)

Big thanks! I was looking for it for a long time! I'll try it a bit later.


----------

